# Help with an EO blend for CP soap, please..



## Lindy Lou (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi all,
Soon will be making my first CP batch in about 8 yrs..Used to be a real soap head, then stopped for various reasons.. I have on-hand a small amount of Rosemary, from a .5 oz bottle, about 1 ounce of Lemongrass and .5 of Spearmint..I am making a 2 lb. batch Bastille with GM, honey and oat flour, just FYI.  Already checked eocalc for blends, but nothing with those 3..I would like to use is total about .7 ppo, unless anyone thinks that is too much? TIA.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 3, 2021)

Those three sound yummo together~!  I've used them in the past I'm sure.  Not being a huge fan of rosemary i would use the lesser amount of that, and equal parts of the other two.  Dunno about ounces but go for 35/35/30 or 40/40/20 (rosemary being the lesser).
OR - ask @Aromasuzie


----------



## Lindy Lou (Jun 3, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Those three sound yummo together~!  I've used them in the past I'm sure.  Not being a huge fan of rosemary i would use the lesser amount of that, and equal parts of the other two.  Dunno about ounces but go for 35/35/30 or 40/40/20 (rosemary being the lesser).
> OR - ask @Aromasuzie


Thanks so much, sounds good to me!!!


----------



## soapmaker (Jun 4, 2021)

Perfect combo.


----------



## RusticUrban (Jun 8, 2021)

I do a blend similar to that, as it cures, the spearmint mellows out and rounded out by the lemongrass. It may just be me, but it smells like the earthy rosemary sticks around. 

Its a beautiful scent blend that gets better with time. I use rosemary 30%, lemongrass 40%, spearmint 20% and lavender 10%


----------



## Lindy Lou (Jun 8, 2021)

RusticUrban said:


> I do a blend similar to that, as it cures, the spearmint mellows out and rounded out by the lemongrass. It may just be me, but it smells like the earthy rosemary sticks around.
> 
> Its a beautiful scent blend that gets better with time. I use rosemary 30%, lemongrass 40%, spearmint 20% and lavender 10%


Thanks, sounds great!!


----------



## Zing (Jun 8, 2021)

When I can't find it on eocalc, I use the fragrance calculator on bramble berry (it includes essential oils).  My all-time favorite is 40/40/10 rosemary, lemongrass, cedarwood.
@KiwiMoose!  Here I thought you were perfect -- but "not a fan of rosemary"??!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 8, 2021)

RusticUrban said:


> I use rosemary 30%, lemongrass 40%, spearmint 20% and lavender 10%





Zing said:


> My all-time favorite is 40/40/10 rosemary, lemongrass, cedarwood.


Thanks for sharing! I'm always on the look out for herbie blends with rosemary. Now if I only had time to test them. Argh.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 8, 2021)

Zing said:


> When I can't find it on eocalc, I use the fragrance calculator on bramble berry (it includes essential oils).  My all-time favorite is 40/40/10 rosemary, lemongrass, cedarwood.
> @KiwiMoose!  Here I thought you were perfect -- but "not a fan of rosemary"??!!


Nope - not even in my roast lamb when everyone says they are the perfect combo.

"They say that sniffing Rosemary helps to improve your memory.  But I'm not sure how Rosemary feels about that."


----------



## Lindy Lou (Jun 8, 2021)

Zing said:


> When I can't find it on eocalc, I use the fragrance calculator on bramble berry (it includes essential oils).  My all-time favorite is 40/40/10 rosemary, lemongrass, cedarwood.
> @KiwiMoose!  Here I thought you were perfect -- but "not a fan of rosemary"??!!


Oh, thanks very much, wasn't aware of it!


----------



## Zing (Jun 8, 2021)

@Lindy Lou So I've got a ton of spearmint but have this mental block.  My mind -- or nose -- always immediately goes to dental products.  It's like seeing your teacher at the mall, if that makes sense.  Keep us posted on what you decide because I'd love to use up my big ol' bottle!


KiwiMoose said:


> "They say that sniffing Rosemary helps to improve your memory.  But I'm not sure how Rosemary feels about that."


I just roared.  It's been a super tough day professionally and personally and you came through!  Had a total flashback to childhood as a pre-schooler of my mom's best friend and neighbor who was named Rosemary.  Another generation would call her 'brassy' -- but she was also a mother hen with a heart of gold.  I can hear her calling in her sons at sunset: "Tommy!!! Jamey!!! Johnny!!! with an emphasis on the second syllable!  LOL.


----------



## Lindy Lou (Jun 8, 2021)

Zing said:


> @Lindy Lou So I've got a ton of spearmint but have this mental block.  My mind -- or nose -- always immediately goes to dental products.  It's like seeing your teacher at the mall, if that makes sense.  Keep us posted on what you decide because I'd love to use up my big ol' bottle!
> 
> Will def. keep you posted!


----------



## soapmaker (Jun 9, 2021)

Zing said:


> @Lindy Lou So I've got a ton of spearmint but have this mental block.  My mind -- or nose -- always immediately goes to dental products.  It's like seeing your teacher at the mall, if that makes sense.  Keep us posted on what you decide because I'd love to use up my big ol' bottle!


@Zing, I like to blend spearmint with Anise and a touch of Clove. Also use it with a Green Tea fragrance, with the FO going ahead. With Peppermint, Eucalyptus and Rosemary it's a morning awakener! Add cedarwood if you must.


----------



## Zing (Jun 9, 2021)

soapmaker said:


> @Zing, I like to blend spearmint with Anise and a touch of Clove. Also use it with a Green Tea fragrance, with the FO going ahead. With Peppermint, Eucalyptus and Rosemary it's a morning awakener! Add cedarwood if you must.



Thanks!  Adding these to my list of blends.  Yes, peppermint is awakening and tingling in... all the places.


----------



## Lindy Lou (Jun 9, 2021)

If I had some patchouli, I would do a 1:1 blend, I like them together.


----------



## soapmaker (Jun 9, 2021)

Lindy Lou said:


> If I had some patchouli, I would do a 1:1 blend, I like them together.


Patchouli helps a lot of things.


----------

